# Extended warranty at Best Buy



## musiclvr56 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just purchased a Gateway package at Bestbuy-desktop and monitor (about $480) I saw some "horror" stories of experiences with Best Buy on forums. I am the only person who will be using this computer.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Is there a question here? Because if your asking about a Best Buy extended warrenty I sure have some opinions on that one.


----------



## musiclvr56 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to ask my question. Should I purchase an extended warranty through Gateway, Best Buy, or none at all? I have never read a computer's warranty and will try to decipher it tomorrow. Best Buy has told me that if I get their warranty, I will not have to send it, at my cost, to Gateway. I generally don't believe in extended warranties, but maybe this is different.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a added warranty for my Dell but that is something that cost a whole lot more so the extended warranty cost less and also paid for it with my American Express and I get a added warranty from American Express.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I would say skip on the extended warrenty. I would not purchase it through Best Buy, I have had bad experiences with that. But if you must I would go with Gateway. Or do what Hewwe suggests. Buy it with your bank card.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Our experience has been with most things:
That the mfg's warranty (Iusually 1 yr) will cover anything the first year. If you take care of the computer, careful where you surf and keep your security/OS updated and run regularily, most of us have little or no problems, except for maybe a defective HD. which has limited life ( usually 4-5 yrs).
Good luck
Vicks


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Vicks I didn't know that an extended warrenty covered viruses. I thought it was only hardware. But there is differnt warrenty packages out there.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a friend in NM who had the warranty stuff from Best Buy and it did cover a virus problem she had last summer.
Still cheaper to just use common sense when using the internet, and keeping security programs updated and also MS updates.
(in my not so humble opinion! LOL)
Vicks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only reason that extended warranties are for sale at all is they're a money maker for the company! Think about it, if they lost money on them, they wouldn't be offered.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

At a local computer shop .. 
Most of their customers are trying to get a BBuys repaired computer .. Fixed.

They love BBuys .. It's good for their business


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got washer and dryer at Sear's with total cost of $936.00 last year and a couple months back I got mail that my warranty will run out and do I want to get another year added to the warranty at I think $224.00 or something like that and I said no. But what a crazy price just to get a year warranty. That is 1/4 the price.
But guess what I already have another year on my warranty because I used my American Express that gives it to me.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i used to work at a electronics store in the UK and they would push us to sell the extended warranties and offered all the salesman commision with each one sold ...
the warranty is mostly pure profit for any company selling them 
i used to laugh when i would buy something from circuit city (one of the FEW things) and they would ask again and again after i declined


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've worked at Staples for 3 1/2 years now. Like others have said, it really is profit for the company. 
Technically it is my job to sell them on any electronic item we carry. 
Only you can really decide if you want to get it. 
I've seen warranties benefit people who came into my store. (who have had problems with their laptop, etc.)
And then I see people who don't buy it and never have one problem whatsoever.
It's kinda hit or miss. If you take care of your PC, you really shouldn't need it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Obviously, for the small percentage that actually get to take advantage of the warranty, it's a good deal. OTOH, if you play the odds, it's simply a bad bet. If you take all that money you'd have spent on "extended" warranties and put it in a savings account, only withdraw from it to repair items you would have had a warranty on, at the end of a few years you'll have a lot of money in that account.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The added warranty my sister paid to get a 4 year warranty on her Dell work station that cost a lot because it was a higher end Dual Core Intel® Xeon® Processor. She was having trouble and had the next day support where they come to the house. After replacing one part after another they could not fix the trouble. 
She was then about a week away from the end of her 4 year warranty that I think cost a added $99.00 back then. Was early last year I think this happen.
But she got a all new PC and a newer better and faster model that just about everything was bigger and faster because of how things changed in 4 years and that model she had was no longer around.
Now she has a better Dell that is all new that has a 4 year warranty and it was free or covered under that $99.00 warranty she got. 
Now did she get same service as anyone gets or because she deals with them a lot at work and buys lots of Dells. I think it was because of the warranty. 
So for her that new PC was free or you can say only cost $99.00.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*hewee*, I suggest you keep wasting your money on extended warranties, simply because you know one lottery winner.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I would be inclined to buy a very good warranty for a laptop, as there are two major risks.
The first being the ease that you can damage the screen.
The second is the circuit board underneath the keys,

I had both things happen on different occasions.

I paid Comet about £180 for a 3 year international warranty, which covered accidental damage and theft,

The screen went first due to my wife putting something heavy on the top of the closed laptop, which cracked the screen. It was repaired.

In the second year, the circuit board went. The Laptop was replaced with a current model at the time.

I still have that Laptop and it works great and it is now out of Warranty.

So sometimes it is worthwhile, but you have to use your common sense on these things.

I remeber once at Curries saying to the sales guy, that if I bought a washing machine, cooker, fridge and dishwasher, would he give me discount.

He did but it wasn't enough, so I said I would go elsewhere.
At that he said the only thing he could do was to add another year onto the manufacturers warranty for each appliance. I knew that most of that was sheer profit, but I decided it was well worth doing.

So I bought from the guy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have owned seven laptops over the last 8-9 years, and I would have gained $0.00 of repairs on any extended warranty on any of them. I can't imagine what people are doing with their machines if they manage to damage either the screen or the circuit board. Obviously, I don't do things like pile bricks on the laptop or pour coffee into the keyboards!

However, I love to see folks buying the extended warranties, makes the company money so they can keep the prices lower for me!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Blame my wife :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> *hewee*, I suggest you keep wasting your money on extended warranties, simply because you know one lottery winner.


I only got it on the computer and I never buy extended warranties on anything else.

Got call this morning about warranty on my refrigerator this morning and knew right away what it was about. Lady goes this is about your warranty on your refrigerator and that was it when I said no and she gave up and that was it. Must of been new at this because as soon as I said no she did not try to come up with a reason why I need it etc like all the others.
But again I still got another year from American Express.


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

i have several things with extended warranty fro Best Buy.
42" plasma
air conditioner
laptop
i have been dealing with my local one for many years.never had a problem.quick response by "geek squad" for extended warranties.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's your money.


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> It's your money.


they have refunded the entire price of an air conditioner after 3 years.
they have replaced my laptop battery and a charger.
they have come out to service my plasma tv.
which part of that do you think is wasteful spending?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are probably the unluckiest person on the planet. I'd buy extra life insurance if all that happened to me!

The bottom line is if they had to do that for the average person that buys the extended warranty, they'd stop offering them. Those warranties are the biggest moneymaker in the store, and most retail stores push them as hard as they can.

I was in Home Depot with my son-in-law, and he picked up a cheap $30 electric drill. They wanted to sell him an extended warranty for $10 to add a year to the one year warranty. I had to talk him out of buying it!  Oh, that was at least three years ago, the drill still works fine, and might outlive me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I bet you can buy Insurance to cover everything in your home for less then getting an extended warranty on many things.

Years ago about 1975 a friends dad who got everything from Sears and or had a insurance plan with them that covered everything or all the "Major Appliances" and that means the heater and AC unit too. 
Big family with 3 refrigerator's too.
But he said it covered all these things and they I don't think all came from Sears but were covered under the Sears insurance he was paying $100.00 a year on that he said was the best thing around because he got more out of it then paid into it. 
But you got repairs or a new Appliance if it could not be fixed.
New AC/Heater unit to replace out one right there saved him lots of money but he had other things fixed and replaced also.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the manufacturers are trying to cut out the extended warranty folks. 

I'm getting two new heat pump systems installed, and the Amana units offer a 10 year parts and labor warranty on the units. This is standard, not an extra you pay for.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea but you could get 20 10 year parts and labor warranty on the units for another $2,000.00.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Firstly, Best Buy is the single WORST place for anything, not just extended warranties. Their prices aren't even all that competitive and they just suck overall, period. IF I went into that store, it is either because it's a shortcut to Annies Pretzels in the mall or I simply want to see if there is anything in there that appeals to me so I can buy it elsewhere for less.

Second, John Will has been around here for awhile now and I completely agree with what he is saying regarding extended warranties - money wasted. Might as well take that money you pay for extended warranties - even home warranties, and flush it. Whomever disagrees is just pissed cause they bought an extended warranty. I know I am pissed cause I bought one - for my house. So far, they've declined every claim.

Lastly, why buy an extended warranty for your computer if you could always come here and get it fixed for free? Or, you could take the money you saved on an extended warranty and donate it to this site. You must like something about it or we wouldn't be replying to your posts right now ...


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

i am 65 and a business owner.
one thing i have learned,along with tolerance and understanding;opinions are like rectums,everyone has one.
just because you do not share an opinion does not mean you are wrong.
different strokes for different folks.
if your opinion means that much to you than nothing i can say or do will matter.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's my money we're talking about, and not wasting it on high profit extended warranties!


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

I apologize if my post came across harsh - I was just posting my opinion, that's all. As you can tell, Best Buy is simply not on my list of favorite places or people and neither are extended warranties. It was not personal.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well time to use that extended warranty from American Express.
Went out to dry some things I just washed and turned the dryer on and it made a bad sound and I open the door and checked to see it I did not close the door on anything but all was OK. Then I turned it on and it sounded better but then made loud noise again and then no noise. I think the belt got shuck and then broke or something.
But this can take a couple weeks doing it by mail. I can use dads dryer till then or just get it fixed and then wait to get money back.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If I get the warranty for free by using the card, I'd take it. I don't pay for them, because statistically they're a losing proposition.

5 Reasons Not To Buy An Extended Warranty

Extended warranties: A high-priced gamble

[WEBQUOTE="http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-3000_7-6398085-1.html"]Stores see the extended warranty as pure profit. They cost a small amount of a salesperson's time and *since most gadgets don't need repair, there's a huge profit margin*.[/WEBQUOTE]
[WEBQUOTE="http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1N1-1183852A8D6B6CC0.html"]Did you know consumers will spend an estimated whopping $1.6 billion this holiday season on extended warranties for laptop computers, flat-screen TVs and other electronics and appliances - and that much of that money will get them absolutely nothing? That's according to Consumer Reports, which has begun a national campaign to educate shoppers on extended warranties - not including warranties on cars. [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I just wish the warranty for free by using the card was as easy as the warranty from the company you got the item.
Like Sears and I call up and they see I used the American Express that gave me another years and I am covered.
But you got to go tru added steps that are not all as easy as you think. 
They tell you about the American Express warranty when you join but then how to get it after that is something you may have in the find print if your read it all. The statement you get each month has nothing about it. There web site I could not find it tell I did a search for it and then it made me wonder if I was in the right place so that was why I called and again I did not have the phone number so just called another number like paying my bill by phone like I always do and then pressed button to do it will a real person this time. 
Then when I was done I asked about the warranty and was given the number to call 1-800-225-3750 for the extended warranty from American Express.
Extended Warranty - Frequently Asked Questions


----------

